# Has anyone tried Charles Linden ?



## sbm81 (Nov 20, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has ever tried The Linden Method and what was your thoughts on it?


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

Do a search on Charles Linden and you come up with some information.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

*It's a waste of money!*

"The Linden Method" is a reformulation of cognitive-behavioural therapy, the same kind of information that can be learned from a self-help CBT book at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## sbm81 (Nov 20, 2009)

I live in the uk and this guy is also british, i know who he is thru the internet and even bought his self help package around 4 years ago but i never stuck to it as i wasnt too interested in it and i was a lot stronger back then too so didnt give it a chance. However i read his story again recently and it was very similar to mine so i wonder if i should try it out properly but its becoming much clearer that no matter what, dp/dr is a process that takes time, and basically you have to go along for the ride until your brain decides ''ok im feeling stronger again, im not gonna stay in this self preservation mode anymore'' !

What i am convinced of now is that the vast majority of 'professionals' dont know anything about dp/dr. They can quote things from text books yeah, but they have very little understanding of this, in my experience anyway! It actually makes me slightly angry that after all this time, all the doctors, all the appointments, all the money, all the confusion, that its took something as simple as a website to finally give me a real understanding of this condition! And from reading the stories and explanations on here ive also gained hope, which is something doctors seem to have a real inability to give people who just need reassured ! Ive learned more about this condition in a week than i have in the past 11 years of on off anguish and panic thinking that my brain was rotting away or that i was going mad. When all a doctor with a little empathy had to say was ''listen buddy, you are going thru something very difficult, but its a natural process that the brain goes thru due to stress/anxiety/trauma, and although its very unpleasant, its normal''... How simple yet effective that would have been. All i wanted was reassurance.


----------



## guest123 (Dec 2, 2009)

Rip off.

The basis of his theory is actually pretty similar to the blurb I posted in the Recovery section (90% recovered...)
Except he throws in a bit of background on the amygdala, but you can read the same info just by googling it to be honest, it's the same basis of replacement behaviours.

Other people give out the same info for a lot less money. You have to ask yourself, if someone REALLY had been through all this crap to the extent that some on here have, and TRULY wanted to help people, would they honestly charge so much money for it? 
anxietynomore.co.uk is just as good and his book is around $20 so quite a difference.


----------



## sbm81 (Nov 20, 2009)

Guest 123 are you from uk yeah? Im sure you said you were from the channel islands?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Just what i need! A british man chanting at me while im stressed 8)


----------



## sbm81 (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol i am Scottish though... wee cant chant ! We just sing !


----------



## guest123 (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah I am, there's a couple of others too


----------



## sbm81 (Nov 20, 2009)

Just goes to show how many people across the world are suffering from this and related mental health issues! I live just outside Glasgow and the statistics for there and Scotland in general are disgusting- depression, suicide, alcoholism, heart disease and obesity, violence and murder... and there's more! Just seems to be that mental health issues are getting worse instead of better... well here anyway


----------



## easyreader (Jan 25, 2010)

.


----------



## easyreader (Jan 25, 2010)

.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Google found a conversation on www.clinpsy.org.uk re the Linden method and "Spatch" & "Miriam"'s posts say it all: http://www.clinpsy.org.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2057

Mr Linden is in the business of selling snake oil.

I found it particularly endearing when I did a google search for "Linden Method exposed" on the off chance and came across a shed-load of advertising material made to look like independent reviews and forum posts on first glance.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

easyreader said:


> wow. just wow. this makes me feel like I didn't even have DP/DR before, the past month has been normal compared to this. I can't believe I did that stupid visualization thing. ughhhhhh.


You're going to be fine. A visualization thing can't make your dp/dr worse. It probably made you feel uncomfortable and put you in a state. You're going to be fine, just try and relax. Breathe.


----------

